# Bunnies Opening Day



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Went out two different places from about 11-1215....The weeds and crap is just too high...I wouldnt have been able to tell if I jumped any cause they weeds are too high....I did kick up one but never got a shot....

As I was gettin ready to leave the 2nd place i jumped two GIANT does...

Anyone have any luck today?? :S


----------

